# Need help for choosing footwear



## Nick22N (Dec 15, 2016)

For my daily wear, I prefer hiking boots. They offer ankle support and make me feel good. Plus, shtf situation happens, I can bug out and walk miles which won't be possible if I'm in flip flops or sandals. Well, now I decided to upgrade my boots and there r soo many options. 
My first question is, are Vibram soles really that amazing in traction? Majority of online reviews call it a superior sole.
The boot I thought of purchasing has something called an essensole.
Any idea what type of sole is that?
I do go on treks twice a year where a good grip on wet rocks is required.
Rest of the time, the terrain I walk on is paved footpath and aspalt roads in a city. 
Should I go for a Vibram sole boot( even though it costs a lot more ) or an essensole boot? Which one will be more durable? I am spending close to $200 so would want the soles to last for a few years.
Please advise 


Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Nick22N said:


> For my daily wear, I prefer hiking boots. They offer ankle support and make me feel good. Plus, shtf situation happens, I can bug out and walk miles which won't be possible if I'm in flip flops or sandals. Well, now I decided to upgrade my boots and there r soo many options.
> My first question is, are Vibram soles really that amazing in traction? Majority of online reviews call it a superior sole.
> The boot I thought of purchasing has something called an essensole.
> Any idea what type of sole is that?
> ...


Welcome Nick22N. You have a great question and I can assure you you'll get plenty of opinions.

But since you are new here why don't you head on over to the Introduce Yourself section and make a proper introduction. We appreciate new people joining the forum but we also like to get to know a little about you before you jump into the deep end.

Introduce Yourself


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I would go with Vibram .


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Vibram is a very good sole, they provide to a lot of other brands on the hiking/mountaineering/military market, they are very long lasting and provide good shock absorption, and support.

I had a pair of New Balance "Bushmasters" and a pair of Blackhawks I had in the military, I put 2.5years and 2 tours on my Bushmasters with the Vibram sole, a ton of off-road miles, rucks, patrols, etc - they finally fell apart on me but went way past the life expectancy, a lot of that was due to the Vibram sole construction, but it was also a very good, very lightweight boot as well

I actually finally switched to Salomon Quests, got them as a gift, they use "Contragrip" (or something or another) soles, and they are the best boots I have ever had - there are a ton of seams and it takes time to break in but working on concrete floors or running through deserts/jungles they held up so much better than anything else I had.

There is not a one-size-fits-all solution here, and I wouldn't commit to one boot, the Salomons were great in rocky/mountain terrains, doing dismounted patrols, but they were a bit heavy and wouldn't be my choice to go on a 25mile ruck..whereas the New Balances were very light, and did great in garrison/urban enviornments

For your usage of paved/some off-road/trail mix...either would do, Salomons are a bit pricey and probably overkill for what you want - I'd look at the New Balances if I were you, but anything with a Vibram sole will work...if you have an outdoors shop near you that would be the best to check, I have size 9.5 feet that are pretty slim with medium-high arches, a lot of it also comes down to the "feel" as well as actual fit, then your socks and in-soles also play into it

Just my $.02 and some food for thought


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well not liking to be redundant too much..but since your new around here...guess maybe you aint heard it before..lol. I love Bates Ultra Lights. Been wearing them for work and play for the past thirty years or so. They are no slip (not sure of the type of sole but they stick like glue) ..warm in winter and cool in summer. The zipper makies it a breeze to on and off. I would snag a pair if I was you. Welcome to the forum. 
https://www.amazon.com/Bates-Ultra-Lites-Inches-Tactical-Side-Zip/dp/B00814TYAE


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I use the L.L. Bean leather/fabric Gore-Tex Cresta hiking boots. I find them very light, very waterproof & exceptionally comfortable. They have Vibram soles.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice looking boot Built a lot like my dear Bates. All it needs is a zipper. lol How much are they. Whats up with the green color? That looks sorta funny,


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

My feet are beat up from a motorcycle accident 40 years ago, so what works for me are Keen hiking boots, water proof and can go all day with comfort, also they have a 2 year warranty......


----------



## Nick22N (Dec 15, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Vibram is a very good sole, they provide to a lot of other brands on the hiking/mountaineering/military market, they are very long lasting and provide good shock absorption, and support.
> 
> I had a pair of New Balance "Bushmasters" and a pair of Blackhawks I had in the military, I put 2.5years and 2 tours on my Bushmasters with the Vibram sole, a ton of off-road miles, rucks, patrols, etc - they finally fell apart on me but went way past the life expectancy, a lot of that was due to the Vibram sole construction, but it was also a very good, very lightweight boot as well
> 
> ...


The outdoors shop where I live are Columbia, Decathlon and another store which stocks woodlands and wildcraft footwear. If I have to go for Vibram soles over the essensole, it costs around $60 more. I did try both and walked around the store. Both soles feel comfy grippy. If it's worth the extra $60 I'll go for a Vibram. Btw, the one with vibram is low cut while the essensole has ankle support

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Nice looking boot Built a lot like my dear Bates. All it needs is a zipper. lol How much are they. Whats up with the green color? That looks sorta funny,


The green is for stylish ********.  Actually, that is the fabric part that breathes. These are $229 with free shipping. For $10 more, for you folks with no style sense & whose feet don't sweat, they have all leather in good old brown.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Nick22N said:


> The outdoors shop where I live are Columbia, Decathlon and another store which stocks woodlands and wildcraft footwear. If I have to go for Vibram soles over the essensole, it costs around $60 more. I did try both and walked around the store. Both soles feel comfy grippy. If it's worth the extra $60 I'll go for a Vibram. Btw, the one with vibram is low cut while the essensole has ankle support
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


IMHO support is better than cushioning, Im not sure how Essen holds up versus Vibram for ruggedness, but soft striking footwear doesnt work if you have poor support

Then again Im talking from experience of humping heavy bags long distances, not hiking/trailwalking so grippiness may mean more but Id go for better support

Either way Id rotate boots 12-18months and keep the shot ones for shooting courses or housework, you can make up for cushioning with insoles and socks anyway

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gotcha..figgered thats what was the green stuff. Without a zipper looks like a seasoned citizen could get too winded to go hiking just from lacing them up.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a couple pairs of these. They work OK with wool socks and 30 degree temps.
WELLCO BOOTS MILITARY TEMPERATE WEATHER | eBay


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Gotcha..figgered thats what was the green stuff. Without a zipper looks like a seasoned citizen could get too winded to go hiking just from lacing them up.


My oldest pair is always relegated to work around the farm, and because I'm old, fat & lazy, I remove the laces and then have "slipper boots". Don't even have to reach down for a zipper.  They still provide pretty good support but I only use them like that for light duty work, like feeding the horses & catfish, plus my time with the chickens.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Nick22N said:


> The outdoors shop where I live are Columbia, Decathlon and another store which stocks woodlands and wildcraft footwear. If I have to go for Vibram soles over the essensole, it costs around $60 more. I did try both and walked around the store. Both soles feel comfy grippy. If it's worth the extra $60 I'll go for a Vibram. Btw, the one with vibram is low cut while the essensole has ankle support
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


Shop on line for more options?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

this is one of those questions wear everyone is going to give a different answer so here is mine.
I got combat boots with all kinds of soles on them from tiger tread to vibram. 
my pick is the vibram and I like the Chippewa logger boots.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

My go to pair of boots for the past decade or so has been Timberland Chocorua's. They're my normal day to day boots as I like having a solid pair of boots on my feet. However my current pair I think is going to be my last pair of these for a few reasons. My current pair is the 3rd pair of these boots I've gone through. Now yes I could absolutely take better care of them which might help, but that's not always been possible. I've found the sole has worn out in these boots. Now mind you this is coming from a guy who's worn these boots in both the urban and outdoor settings. There have been times these boots have a let a decent amount of sand and soil get in and around my socks which is uncomfortable. They also claim to be waterproof right out of the box, but that has been doubtful at best.

I've been doing some research and I'm thinking that my next pair of boots will be from Red Wing or other similar company. The cost may be more when initially buying them, but I'm really looking for a pair of boots that will last me for years. Of course I could also be very wrong and end up shooting myself in the foot.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

no you wont -people fail to under stand you need to take care of the boots just like your feet.
you know clean them, kiwi'em maybe even use neat's foot oil on them, drush em off if there are synthetic or swede.
red wings are good boots.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've not been able to sleep for a couple days now in anticipation of finding out what @Nick22N decided on for footwear.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I had my favorite Marine Corps boots resoled with vibram at least 3 times.. love them


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Simply the best

Standard


----------



## Nick22N (Dec 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I've not been able to sleep for a couple days now in anticipation of finding out what @Nick22N decided on for footwear.


Haha! Slippy, sorry for keeping u in the dark!   well, I've decided to go with quechua for now. I need the ankle support. And I guess I can get it resoled with Vibram once its worn out. The extra $ I'll spend on some other gear!

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick22N (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you everyone for ur suggestions. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------

